# Kumdo strike's



## Tyler1 (Jan 20, 2008)

When you strike a target do you push the blade forward to cut as you hit the target?  I was told that is the correct way.

If so, why wouldn't you slash down?

I searched the forum and the net and can't find a description of the correct follow through.


----------

